# Cabinet trim put on with staples, how do you get them out?



## Marti (Nov 22, 2010)

When I pulled off the trim, the staples remained behind. There's no head so can't use a regular nail puller. I tried a pair of round headed nippers which usually works great pulling out nails, but couldn't do anything except squeeze too hard and cut the end off the staple.

I can cut them down flush with the wood, but I'd rather have them out if there's a way.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't know if there is an easy way. I usually grab them with a large pair of electrician pliers and yank. 

Luck.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

If you cant pull 'em, cut 'em and set 'em. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Marti said:


> When I pulled off the trim, the staples remained behind. There's no head so can't use a regular nail puller. I tried a pair of round headed nippers which usually works great pulling out nails, but couldn't do anything except squeeze too hard and cut the end off the staple.
> 
> I can cut them down flush with the wood, but I'd rather have them out if there's a way.


I use a linemans pliers with a small fulcrum under so when the pull (actually the pliers is rocked over the fulcrum) is made the staple comes out pretty straight. Try one leg at a time.

If a staple or brad nail is completely through, and the leg(s) are just sticking out, *use the gun that shot it* (either staple or brad), and remove the ammo, so the gun is empty. Test fire it into a scrap to make sure. Then feed the end of the fastener back into the nose as far as it will go, and while keeping the gun straight to the fastener, pull the trigger, and it should shoot back the other way. Or, for a brad just pull it through.












 







.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Small pair of vice grips with a small board or pc of metal under it. Just use the pliers like a fulcrum and the staples should come out. Sometimes in hardwood they will just snap and you can do nothing other than bury them with a nail set.


----------



## Marti (Nov 22, 2010)

I had a pair of pliers like that too cabinetman, and just can't make the staples budge.

I don't have the original nailer, the cabinets were original to the house. Most of the brads only stick out about 1/16" so really hard to get a grip on them. I think I'm going to be doing good to nip off the top so I can drive each prong in.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Klein diagonal wire cutters will get you real close to the surface.


----------

